
DIY Attempt at Human CRISPR Gene Editing - bhattisatish
http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/10/the-first-human-to-attempt-crispr-gene.html
======
bhattisatish
He also has posted a DIY tutorial for doing it yourself on the following blogs
[http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/01/genetic-
design...](http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/01/genetic-designer-
part-i.html) [http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/01/genetic-
design...](http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/01/genetic-designer-
part-ii-dna-got-what-i.html)
[http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/02/how-to-
genetic...](http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/02/how-to-genetically-
engineer-human-part.html)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16251407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16251407)

